# The Ressurection--a type of the New World.



## gordon 2 (Apr 4, 2015)

I usually don't post items like this, but I think it might be a good thing that some can meditate on. What is the significance of the Ressurection for you and the people around you? In the spirit of the peace of Christ... I submit:


----------



## gordon 2 (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## hobbs27 (Apr 4, 2015)

The significance of Jesus resurrection is the number one issue in Christianity. Through his defeating death we have life. Amen!

 I know you love music ...turn this one up as if you were Pentecostal and enjoy Gordon.


----------



## gordon 2 (Apr 4, 2015)

hobbs27 said:


> The significance of Jesus resurrection is the number one issue in Christianity. Through his defeating death we have life. Amen!
> 
> I know you love music ...turn this one up as if you were Pentecostal and enjoy Gordon.    [End Quote
> 
> ...


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 4, 2015)

hobbs27 said:


> The significance of Jesus resurrection is the number one issue in Christianity. Through his defeating death we have life. Amen!
> 
> I know you love music ...turn this one up as if you were Pentecostal and enjoy Gordon.



I enjoyed the song.

How does the resurrection of Jesus when he defeated death fall into play or significance compared to 70 AD when Atonement was made in full?


----------



## Israel (Apr 5, 2015)

Yes, Sean, it is almost inconsolable grief to learn of the death of the one from whom one has taken the whole of their [world] view...but because Jesus is arisen, we can get over mourning for ourselves.


----------



## Lowjack (Apr 5, 2015)

"The Resurrection is the final Evolution Of Mankind "


----------

